# Adopted GSD



## Jim_Gk (May 6, 2014)

Hello 

I have just adopted a German Shepherd dog and she is 5 months old!
The thing is that i didnt raise her myself but she is very friendly and playfull!

When she was young she had an accident and the front right foot had to do stitches!
She wore a dog cone so she couldnt eat the stitches!

The previous owner told me that after she wore the cone her ears fell off!!
But i am not sure if she is really a GSD!

2 Questions:
1. Will her ears rise up (I am giving her vitamins)?
2. Can i train her at this age (i got her yesterday and she is doing fine but she doesnt know me yet, neither do i)

Thank you all in advance
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Jim, 

It is common for the ears to fall once the pups start teething, around four months old. If the ears were up previously, they should come up again, around six months of age, so no need to panic on the ears. It is possible that the cone damaged the ears and caused them to fall down, but because of her age and the teething phase she is going through, I would not be overly worried. 

You can post pictures of your pup? We might be able to give an educated opinion if she is pure-bred or not. 

To help with the ears, give her knuckle bones to chew on - it will help strengthen the jaw and neck muscles, and helps with the ears. 

What are you feeding her? What vitamins are you giving? Some supplements can do more harm than good at this age - for example, DON'T give her extra calcium! Many people do to help with the ears, but calcium will have nothing to do with the ears. Instead, they may cause the bones to grow too fast and cause developmental problems. 

Welcome to the forum by the way! Where do you live?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

And, of course you can train her! 5 months is perfect to start and expect to continue for 2 years.. or 5 years or 7 years. ;-)

I would recommend a class to get you going on training.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Would love to see pictures. 5 months is a really fun age


----------



## Jim_Gk (May 6, 2014)

Thank you all 

I started training her today and she is a quick learner 
I am giving her VMP Tablets and I bought her a bone!

I will upload photos but i dont think she is a pure breed because of her colors!
But she is beautiful!!

Thank you again


----------



## Jim_Gk (May 6, 2014)

Hi 

Sorry for my delayed answer..
She is 5 months old and she is doing great 

The problem is that she doesnt eat dry food and she is afraid all the time of cars people (when i am taking her for a walk)

So i uploaded some photos!!

Is she a pure breed?
Will her ears rise up??


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

How sure are you of the age? Done teething? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Jim_Gk (May 6, 2014)

Yeah!

A friend of mine told me that she got her rear teeth!
Sorry for my bad english!

I think she is done teething!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

nope not done teething at 5 months, it is only just starting! My six month old is still cutting his rear teeth and his k9. He just lost his last baby tooth today. His ears are still up but my females teeth fell during teething and came back up. Every pups different. She is so cute, enjoy your baby! They are never to old to train. Work on engagement and trust building first and find a good trainer to guide you along the way! good luck


----------



## Jim_Gk (May 6, 2014)

Thank you 

She is still a new family member!
When i tell her to sit down she sits!
I tell her to come, she comes!

I yelled at her this morning because she peed on the bed! ( i was looking at her smelling around and i thought ok, i should open the door so she could pee outside!!

But no.. when i opened the door she ran to the bed..!

I think she is a little afraid of me...
I am wrestling with her for fun and she plays with me!!
But when i raise my hand like i am threating her she is afraid..

What can i do to make her trust me??
And.. why she doesnt eat dry food??

Thank you


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

As hard as it is, it is best not to yell at the dog for peeing indoors. (Been there a time or two myself). 

To build trust, quit yelling and, for now, stop raising your hand. Keep things positive and happy even when she pees where you do not want. Praise and have a party when she does something you want (pees outside perhaps?)

She doesn't eat dry food because 1) she doesn't like it or 2) she is not used to it or 3) she doesn't happen to like the brand you are trying to feed her.

Congrats on your new dog. She will teach you lots more than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Try and remember...in all your interactions with her that your dealing with a adopted puppy. 

I just got a new puppy and he wasn't doing to good on being house broken...than one day it was like Moses parting the Red Sea he stopped going in the house.

We got Elly May my other GSD when she was 6 months old. We took her to beginner obedience classes and she did / does really well.


----------

